# WTT Fisher Fishstik fleet flex



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't get used to the fishstik after plowing so many years with a joystick control. Would like to trade my fishstik 4 pin control for a joystick control with mounting bracket.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have one i'll send you PM


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Trade pending...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Might be the fastest plowsite deal ever!


----------

